# Boardwalk closing costs



## joyzilli (Mar 28, 2008)

Does $645 sound right for closing on a 50 point Boardwalk contract?  It sounds very high to me.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Mar 28, 2008)

Get whomever is suppling that price to break it down into:

1) Closing Company Fee
2) Resort Transfer Fee
3) Deed Recording Costs
4) Real Property Transfer Tax

#1 should be $400 or under, the rest are out of your hands and will be the same everywhere.

PS: #3 and 4 do not exist if not deeded


----------



## elaine (Mar 28, 2008)

*I paid $322 for 50 points at VWL in Janaury 2008*

bought thru TSS. $322 was standard price.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 29, 2008)

That seems too high for only 50 points.  K


----------



## joyzilli (Mar 30, 2008)

I thought that was too high also.  I did email the company to see the breakdown.


----------

